# Midwest slot show dinner meeting



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Just booked the holiday inn Lansing Illinois. Tom Stumpf and bob beers will be holding an important dinner meeting Saturday nite at hooters a block from the hotel. Hope to see you slot car enthusiasts there. Bob


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sounds like you guys may have to warn Hooters......LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

They might AL, LOL. I was at the one where the infamous chicken wing debacle occurred two years ago! Last year's was a good one also!! pig


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I wish I could go. But I'll be leaving Sunday morning for the show. I'd love to have the extra time to torture Honda. :devil:

Randy.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

If you come up with a time, please let us know.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*5 pm dinner time*

Then back to the hotel for room trading. Bob


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*dinner*

hold a spot 4 me bob I have 2 work the hobby shop til 5 pm so I wont get there til 5.30 pm save me a spot ty. i told guys 6 pm. :tongue::wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Bob...Hotters...Zilla and I will be a long to Hooters for a bite to eat. 5:30-6:00 should be good for us. Should be in town by late afternoon....so we hope...Zilla and Oxx


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> hold a spot 4 me bob I have 2 work the hobby shop til 5 pm so I wont get there til 5.30 pm save me a spot ty. i told guys 6 pm. :tongue::wave:


Darrell at Hooters. Sorry but I gotta LOLOLOLOL :dude:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*ALL: THIS HOOTERS is in LANSING ILLINOIS*

This is NOT the one we have been going to, so don't make the mistake of going to the one in Indiana, OK? You too Darrell........:wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*going to be a good time*

good food and good times by all, its like a family get together.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hooters*

u going to hooters wheels yes bob in lansing ill.


----------

